
Gingr uses open-sourced Staffjoy code and gains fast traction - philip1209
https://www.moonlightwork.com/blog/gingr-uses-open-sourced-staffjoy-software
======
leesalminen
Hey, I’m Lee the founder of Gingr. Happy to answer any questions!

Special shout out to Philip at Moonlight. He’s a great guy with a great
business.

